# Portrait



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

Haven't posted here in a while so here is a portrait ive recently finished, it's created in oil painting using a technique called drybrush, which gives a similar look as a pencil drawing. Let me know what you think  








Instagram - sadiecullen_


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I like it and it does look like pencil. Great job. I'm glad that you are posting again.


----------



## AnnaM (Oct 23, 2014)

very interesting light - chiaroscuro wheel head,


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

What is ur style,, I do like it even im a fan of fine details.... happy to see that there is someone posting here,,, started to be here pretty dead,, thought that this will be another forum which will die quietly


----------

